# Online Horse Show - triple judged.



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I would like to host another online horse show. I don't have money to buy cute little ribbons like I have done before (but have yet to do on this forum) so I was thinking that I could get two of my friends parents to assist me in Judging the photos. One has assisted AQHA & APHA world judges and the other has assisted at rated shows. You prize would be getting some input from them. If you win the high points you will get an email from me with their suggestions, complaments etc. I will be one of the judges so you can disreguard what I say if you wish lol. They have asked that I do not use their names so that is the only "flaw" with the over all show. This would be a great time to get insite on what judges are looking for from both worlds. Basically what I want to know right now is if anyone is interested in entering the show? 
The judges would be known as follows:
Judge 1: AQHA assistant
Judge 2: rated assistant
Judge 3: Muah 

I would like at least 30 votes.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I would be very interested! Except I the only video/photo are from that one show and not very good =( I'll have to have someone come take pictures of me riding lol


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I would be very interested! Except I the only video/photo are from that one show and not very good =( I'll have to have someone come take pictures of me riding lol


He I try to keep the classes to where you are not judged on what you are wearing. Usually the only class that you will be judged on appearance is Showmanship. I've never done a video class before? maybe I can give that a shot with this one if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Yay I am glad people are voting. Feel free to list suggestions for classes or if you would be interested in a video catagory. The suggestion was made to post who placed where with which judge over just placig who got the most points. If there is enough room I think this would be a fun idea! *


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

I need more votes plz


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Just not into Western, nor the few English classes offered in the last show.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Just not into Western, nor the few English classes offered in the last show.


What kidn of classes would you be interested in? There might be a few other fans on here? i'd like to add barrel classes and things like that but last time only got one person that entered.


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

I would probably be interested...would have to see how many *decent* pictures I could pull up...

There should so be a bareback/ bareback equitation class! hahaha


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> What kidn of classes would you be interested in? There might be a few other fans on here? i'd like to add barrel classes and things like that but last time only got one person that entered.


The last show you had was about 80 % western and AQHA. There are many members here that do not have AQHA horses and to seperate one particular breed/type was a turn off to me.

There are a lot that ride English. This includes pleasure/hunter/jumper/dressage and some driving. Looking at the last show you had it looked to me like you had only a few entries per class because you made so many different classes that were essentually the same.

Maybe you might consider a show along the lines were forum members HERE can all chose to participate. There are people here on this forum that could be judges and some are experienced in various disciplines. A site I belong to has an annual show where the members enter as participants and each class is judge by 2 or 3 judges from the forum. Each judge must rate each picture ( by % like 84%) with critique comments on that picture. The scores are then averaged to come to a final % As long as the judge does not enter the class they are judging they can enter any other class. 

This can serve many advantages in that no one wins becase of popularity and the critique can be useful ( funny in some instances if the class is the worst jump or best fall off).

In this format I would consider entering or judging something.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

i woud if you had classes that interested me


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

How about including some novelty classes like cutest foal or best tail?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Spyder said:


> The last show you had was about 80 % western and AQHA. There are many members here that do not have AQHA horses and to seperate one particular breed/type was a turn off to me.
> 
> 
> Maybe you might consider a show along the lines were forum members HERE can all chose to participate.
> ...


What happened with the last show was I had a majority of people who were interesed email me asking for AQHA and APHA classes since they didn't want it to be to 'general' I am planning on not having any AQHA or APHA classes other than maybe 'Halter Geldings colored' for an example. I tossed in the barrels and poles because I had one or two people who asked for it. Also I was hoping we would have some hidden Gymkhana people out there that didn't visit the showing section to often (posted info in trail and western area) but had no luck. I am planning on haveing classes similar to what you would find at an open show. I want to have Hunter Hack, Hunters, Jumpers, and if I can have more than one or two dressage people I would LOVE to add a dressage class. Most of the time I am stuck with 'Dressage: most pro. looking horse' since it's hard to judge two horses in the same class while one might be extending the trot and the other is doing a collected one. Overall I loved your imput and if you have any class suggestions feel free to let me know. I can make a list of the suggested classes and have forum members select which classes they like and/or would enter (such as driving or in-hand hunter hack).


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

ShowJumpLife said:


> i woud if you had classes that interested me


What kind of classes would interest you? call this a 'lucky' guess but I am assuming some jumper classes hehe:lol:


I like the idea of a bearback class! and the novelty classes  that sounds like a great way to include people who might not have horses that are broke or maybe a horse that might have to be on stall rest or something. Great Idea.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I would be interested  I would agree with spyder to last time I felt there were too many classes which appeared similar, the list was mind blowing! :lol: I think it is good to separate AQHA and normal riding horses because we wouldn't stand a chance, lol. Could the classes be like general jumping, because I don't know if I am a hunter or a jumper, since we have neither over here! Maybe just a few classes for each disciplin? For example, Equitation, Dressage, Western, Showing, Jumping, Driving 

But with divisions within the category's so there is a choice but not too many classes? 

I would be interested anyway


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I think it is good to separate AQHA and normal riding horses because we wouldn't stand a chance, lol. Could the classes be like general jumping, because I don't know if I am a hunter or a jumper, since we have neither over here! Maybe just a few classes for each disciplin? For example, Equitation, Dressage, Western, Showing, Jumping, Driving
> 
> But with divisions within the category's so there is a choice but not too many classes?


I want thinking of having age groups being the main difference at this show i.E.

14-17
18&Over
Open

With maybe a novice or ammy classes. I am planning on having age-group right points, english high point, western high point, and over all high point. OH and as far as not standing a change against some AQHA horses that's why I thought the Open Hunter judge might balance things out a little and really give some variety!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know that as soon as I get my 30 votes (might have to reduce that to 20 hope not though) I am going to create a poll with the novelty class options and which age groups people would prefer if any at all. Hope to hear some more imput, I am going to post a "demo" novelty list below in this post. Feel free to post more ideas if you wish .

Cuties Foal
Longest Tail
Shortest Tail
Longest Main
Shortest Main
dirty Horse
Dirty Pony
Cleanest Horse
Cleanest Pony (might combine these into Horse/Pony)
Best Blooper Pic


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Anything for kids? I have 2 who ride so the majority of my pics are of my kids showing, not me. Also, what about a class maybe for grade horses?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

danastark said:


> Anything for kids?
> 
> *Do they show lead line or 13&Under? what kind of showing do they do? maybe I could make something that they could enter along with a couple of other people so they are not alone. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

ONly 17 more voted needed. I am also still waiting on a reply from you danastark  I was also thinking of adding a class where you can post a picture of you and your friends riding together. Kind of like a bestiest class lol.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

To answer your question something like. Most suitable for Saddle Hunter. or show jumping not that i have any good jumping pics on my new boy orrrr.. how about best pic of someone else riding your horse haha i have some good ones of that and dresssage


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

ShowJumpLife said:


> how about best pic of someone else riding your horse haha i have some good ones of that and dresssage


Oooo I like that idea, I will add it to the list of possible classes for everyone to vote on. 

WOOT WOOT only 15 more votes left  I am thinking once I get 20 votes I will post the voting for the Novelty classes.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that it would be a good idea and I would enter. Maybe the whole thing would be easier if you just had a few generalized classes similar to what is in real shows.

Dressage
Jumping
English Pleasure
Western Pleasure
Halter
Reining or cutting
Speed events
All around (for horses who don't fit any other events... like ranch or trail horses)
Novelty (includes all novelty pix. Funny, tails, cute foals, costumes, etc)

I also think that a bareback class would be awesome....maybe a bareback horsemanship that would work for both english and western riders.

No offense but I think a big turnoff are too many items to choose from. Simple and straightforward would work better, IMO.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

smrobs said:


> No offense but I think a big turnoff are too many items to choose from. Simple and straightforward would work better, IMO.


Ok. I am hoping to that the pole I make will help turn this show into something everyone will like. I am hoping to post it soon, I am going to type up a demo class list and see if I can get imput on it (along w/ the pole).


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

I would love to participate in something like this!

I know this is a dumb question... but is there a penalty for wearing jumping vests (even in flat classes) and helmets?

I've shown but never with my boy. I never ever ride him without a helmet and jumping vest. Although I suppose I could take off the jumping vest for a couple pictures.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Solo said:


> I would love to participate in something like this!
> 
> I know this is a dumb question... but is there a penalty for wearing jumping vests (even in flat classes) and helmets?
> 
> I've shown but never with my boy. I never ever ride him without a helmet and jumping vest. Although I suppose I could take off the jumping vest for a couple pictures.


 
It's no dumb, the only class that you will be judged on what you wear will be showmanship and I think "more pro looking dressage horse" you can wear whatever you want. However if you enter an Eq class a vest might cover-up your position but it's all up to you, you will not be docked points for wearing a vest. Oh and don't forget to vote on the novelty classes


----------



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Alright sounds great, thank you!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Solo said:


> Alright sounds great, thank you!


No Problem


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry it took me so long to come back! My kids do dressage, hunter/jumper.

By grade horse, I mean a horse that isn't registered as any particular breed.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

danastark said:


> By grade horse, I mean a horse that isn't registered as any particular breed.


 
Aaahhhh ok yeah, non of the classes are breed specific .


----------

